# Focal K2 165 KRX3 3-way Crossovers



## Doc Fluty (Jun 29, 2009)

Link to ebay listing HERE: Crossovers

*Item(s) for Sale:* Focal K2 165 3-way crossovers




*Item(s) Description/Condition:* brand new, never used.




*Price:* $275 shipped - paypal accepted




*Shipping and Miscellaneous Item Information:* free usps priority mail shipping




*Item Pictures: *


----------

